# madagascars and what they mix with???



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

as the title emplies im looking for some information of madagascars. perhaps article links and maybe just personal knowledge about what they mix with in terms of other cichlids and how to really take care of them ( a buddy of mine just got one and he cant find jack so i figured id try here thanks guys i appreciate it


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends on which Madagascar cichlids.

I've successfully kept polleni / bleekeri with everything from peacocks to milder CA and SA cichlids like Synspilum, Geophagus, and Robertsoni.

I've kept Ptyochromis with Bujurquina and acaras.

I couldn't keep lamenas with anything (including each other).


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I've kept Paretroplus menerambo and kieneri, Ptychochromis and Paratilapia with various Central Americans, Stomatepia from W Africa and a (very) few Malawians and only had problems when the Centrals decided to spawn.








and had to move these kieneri (below) lately because they were getting a little tattered by slightly larger Amphilophus amarillo. The kieneri are a bit clueless about minding territorial boundaries.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

By the way, I agree totally with dogofwar about the lamena. 
I started with 10 and most killed each other. A very expensive lesson.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I keep Ptychochromis separate from anything except i have them with some madagascar rainbows. paratilapia sp possibly polleni, i've kept with south americans and have also been able to keep with some of my tangs (but only while they're small).

My paretroplus menarambos, dambabe and maculatus on the other hand temporarily kept with some pseudotropheus saulosi. Even to themselves they're a harm. Really need a huge tank for them. i mean pond size huge.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

make any sense? my buddy is trying to find more information on these kind of madagascars i guess. thats what the pet store called him anyhoo well if you got pics / info or maybe where to order up some itd be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

lol oops thought the subject might show up anyways they are barichi if i m spelling that right. thanks


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think I've ever heard of a "barichi" the closest fish i can think of is a "bichir" which is not a cichlid nor from madagascar? What does it look like?


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

at the store he was all black like a jaguar with little spots all over him like a (tropheus dubosisi) apparently hits a max size of around 12-18 inches. in my buddies tank tho hes changed to more of a tan or brown color. still with spoots just not really black anymore (i think my buddy dont have good water)


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

It sounds like a Paratilapia bleekeri or polleni.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Vincent, definitely paratilapia specie. So if you're looking to mix Paratilapia with central and south americans, i dont think you should have much of a problem. They do get aggressive though.


----------

